# Gutted.... low egg collection and fertilisation



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Really really dispondant... so gutted today.
Egg collection yesterday... 14 follicles, 9 eggs collected only 4 mature  
They managed to use ICSI on 4 last night... however today there are 2  
Totally gutted... the further your go along on this processes the more your hopes are raised thinking this really could work...
DH is like we cant do anything about it... I know we cant but just hard to be positive.. the chances are ebbing away all the time.
Just hoping and praying for the two remaining ones that they will be with us on Monday... dont know how am going to make it til then.
Sorry ladies.. just dont know what to do am being a   x x


----------



## hart2hart (Jul 20, 2010)

JenSW - I didn't want to read and run without sending some     vibes your way.  I recently know of a lady here on FF who had three eggs collected at EC, two fertilised and two were transferred.  She is now 15 weeks pg, so please do not give up hope   .

Would your clinic not give you the option of doing an earlier ET than Monday, or do they always do 5-day transfers?

h2h xx


----------



## Helen78 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi JenSW,

Couldn't read and run...... I had 1st icsi recently, started well, 20 eggs collected, 13 were mature, still seemed ok, 7 fertilised then they told us 5 had fragmented so only 2 worth keeping!! So they put both in, no frosties  . Felt like it was a disaster as I felt the back up plan had gone. But one of those embies was strong and I'm now 9 weeks pregnant with everything crossed that it sticks  

The point of the rambling story was, you don't need loads of embies to be successful, just 1 strong one!

Good luck and I hope you get a lovely BFP v soon  

Helen x


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

hi    we had 8 eggs collected, only 3 mature and only 1 fertilised. we were pretty convinced we wouldn't get to transfer when we found that out, but the single egg that fertilised grew and we transferred it on day 2. I'm now 13 weeks pregnant. It only takes one. xxx


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

Like KandyKane says "it only takes one"   

We only got 5 eggs at collection (only had 5 follies   ) and only 3 fertilised.  Was told 3rd not suitable to be frostie and had 2 others put back and they stuck around   .  I was really concerned with how few follies I had as knew this meant very unlikely to produce many eggs but clinic said the "it only takes one" line and convinced me to proceed as opposed to not (I was conscious that if got to ec we'd lose our free NHS go) but so glad we went with their advice.  

Good luck hun


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks ladies... so pleased to hear your stories... thank you!
Hoping and praying for a mircle... x x

Happy new year x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Jensw!

I only had 4 follies and 2 eggs, only one fertilised and was put back, and my daughter is the result, she is living proof that it only takes one.  As long as you have one there is a chance, and a reason to be positive.

I will have everything crossed that you will get great news about the remaining two on Monday.                  

Sue


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks sue... just dreading the phone going... we are now Day.. hope that means their getting stronger... well thats what am telling myself... really tying!

Happy new year! So glad to hear of your little girl x x


----------



## still optimistic (Dec 2, 2010)

i am in the same boat. will get to know tomorrow morning. Be positive  
i pray for u as well


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

I wasn't so lucky... but pray you are x x

We're doing ok... onwards and upwards....

Take care... will be thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

Jen - so sorry to hear didn't work out this time


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

oh Jensw, I have been thinking of you today.  I am so sorry that things didn't go well.  

Sending you a huge cyberhug

Sue


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks guys.... I am at least thankful I have a wonderful and supportive DH and we can try again...
some are not so lucky.
Time will tell if this is our route to parent hood or is someone else has differnt plans for us x x


----------

